# Jade's new playpen. : )



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ever so often I get tired of looking at the same pattern on her playpen, and I buy a new one. :lol: I found this one, and the pattern was to cute to pass up!! It has lady bugs and butterflies on it, in Pink and Browns.

Lexie had to be the first to inspect it. :lol: 










Ignore the white sheet on top. I cover the top at night so Jade doesn't get the cold draft. Guess I shoulda' took it off for the pics. :lol:










Pattern up close.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Ver, very cute. I bet Jade will love it. Sleep tight little gitl.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh I love the pattern! Very pretty!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks ladies! I fell in love with it! : ) I think Jade likes it too. :wink: :lol: I'll see if I can get her pic in it real quick. She's trying to get her Brother to clean her ears. :lol:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I love it, too!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Karen! : )

Okay, popped her in there for a few pics. She would rather be playing. :lol:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Her actually in it is TOO much!!
Now I want one. WAIT! I can use the grandbabies as my excuse (like I need one!) to buy one. If Hope and Ruby just happen to be in it sometimes, well...haha!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww there's that sweet little face hiding in there! So adorable!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jesuschick said:


> Her actually in it is TOO much!!
> Now I want one. WAIT! I can use the grandbabies as my excuse (like I need one!) to buy one. If Hope and Ruby just happen to be in it sometimes, well...haha!


:lol: :lol: I love my playpen!! I think you'd love having one! It comes in so handy! If nurses (for my Mom) are over, or someone working on something, AC, Washer/Dryer, or whatever, I put all 4 in there to keep them safe. I've had one since the day I brought Lexie home. Of course I change them out when I get tired of looking at the same color. :lol: Jade uses it at night since she's far to teeny to sleep on my bed.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

*Super cute.*

I love the playpen I got for Asia. It works out so well for traveling etc. Love the pattern.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I had one of those when Lion was a puppy.. They are great!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

There's that sweet little miss! Lovely choice as always with your bedding!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

You & I think alike! I have the same exact set-up for Calleigh, only hers is a blue playpen.:flower: I LOVE butterflies and pink! :love5: Wish I had one like yours, it's sooooo cute! But mine will do. Calleigh sleeps in hers all night and she loves it too. :love1: It's her very own Calleigh-bed!
And Jade looks so darling in hers.....sooooo cute, she is!:love1:


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

very cute, love their pen, I don't have the room for one


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Her little face ! she looks so tiny in there


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I've been having to reply to the threads fairly quickly. If I miss any questions or saying thank you to someone, please forgive me. I appreciate you guys taking a look at Jade's new playpen. I was excited and wanted to share! Thank you all for your kind words!! She adores her playpen. She goes up to it at night wanting in when she's ready to go to bed. :lol: Those of you that have playpens should share pics. I love to see everyone's goodies. : ) I found this one at KMart online.


----------



## Jazzo (Jul 12, 2011)

I love that play pen!!!

What is the brand ? My puppy come home at the end of aug. & he's is going to need one !


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jazzo said:


> I love that play pen!!!
> 
> What is the brand ? My puppy come home at the end of aug. & he's is going to need one !


Thank you!!!!

It's made by cosco. It's perfect because it's compact, not bulky like some playpens. It's the cosco Emily. Only kmart had that pattern. But if you google cosco funsport playard, they have other patterns as well. Diapers.com has one in orange and browns, and first time customers get 10 off and I think it's free shipping. The one I got was about $60 with tax, and shipping.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Albee baby has got some good deals too.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

WOW Do i get a Jade if i buy one?! She is soo damn drop dead gorgeous!


oh the Playpens cute too


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Robyn, she doesn't come with the package. :lol: We'd be lost without our little Mouse! :lol: Thank you so much!!!! : )


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww so cute


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

That is really cute!!! Ive been thinking about getting one for Lacey for awhile. I very much dislike Kmart and havent been in one of their stores in 8 yrs BUT they have it in stock locally


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

2Cheese said:


> That is really cute!!! Ive been thinking about getting one for Lacey for awhile. I very much dislike Kmart and havent been in one of their stores in 8 yrs BUT they have it in stock locally


They come in so handy!! I think you'd love it!! I'm not super fond of Kmart either, but I had to have that pattern. :lol: We don't have a Kmart local, so I had to order online and pay $12.50 shipping! Crazy, huh!! If you have it local, get down there and get it, girl! :lol: : ) One of the reasons I like that style, the Cosco funsport is because it’s space saving. It’s nice and compact. Doesn’t take up much space.

Check online to see if you can find local in-store coupons.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Right now its on Sale for $44.99. They are even offering free shipping.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

2Cheese said:


> Right now its on Sale for $44.99. They are even offering free shipping.


I think I paid $44.99, with $12.50 shipping, plus tax. It came out to right about $58 dollars. I'm gonna call and see if they'll refund my shipping charge. I just bought it, so maybe I'll get lucky.  Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

TLI said:


> I think I paid $44.99, with $12.50 shipping, plus tax. It came out to right about $58 dollars. I'm gonna call and see if they'll refund my shipping charge. I just bought it, so maybe I'll get lucky.  Can't hurt to ask.


Definitely..but good luck!! Reason I hate Kmart is their lack of customer service!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The reason I don't like them is because several years ago I was in one about an hour and a half from home, and they had this HUGE ladder at the back of an isle. I was trying to get around it to see some towels on sale, and my pant leg caught this huge bolt thing on the bottom of the ladder. I had to either fall directly on the ladder and all the hardware, face first, or jet myself across as much as I could. As I landed across the other side of the ladder I braced the fall on my arm. I wore it in a sling for 18 months due to inflammation that they couldn't get to stop flaring up. Finally after several rounds of Steroids it got better. So needless to say, Kmart is not my fave store. It's a funny story now, but was horrid at the time. :lol:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My sister In-law left her play pen didn't want it because there was poop on the pad, I told her just clean it off, Nope she didn't want it so kept it for just in case a baby came over, I bleach it of course. When i first got Amberleah I put her in it. Then i got her crate. I tell you the play pen was so much easier to keep up just reach down, now I have to get down on floor and fix the crate. When I am out side and don't want her running around, like when I was painting I put her in it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

CHITheresa said:


> My sister In-law left her play pen didn't want it because there was poop on the pad, I told her just clean it off, Nope she didn't want it so kept it for just in case a baby came over, I bleach it of course. When i first got Amberleah I put her in it. Then i got her crate. I tell you the play pen was so much easier to keep up just reach down, now I have to get down on floor and fix the crate. When I am out side and don't want her running around, like when I was painting I put her in it.


I line the entire pad in mine with potty pads. Tuck them under and they stay nice and put. It takes 2 pads, cross ways so you can tuck them in. I have never had one poop or pee on the pad directly. Maybe she wasn't lining the pad? Anyway, yeah, I absolutely love my playpen. It is so convenient. Jade sleeps in it at night, and I use it for all 4 when people are over so they don't get stepped on, hurt, etc. It seems way more comfy than a crate. But I’ve never used crates. I’ve seen some crate set up that look pretty darn snazzy. But it is much easier on the back using a playpen.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

she didn't want it because it had people baby poop.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

CHITheresa said:


> she didn't want it because it had people baby poop.


Oh, lol, I'm sorry. I misunderstood. Lol. I have to read and type fast because I'm not supposed to be sitting at the computer much due to neck and back trouble. But yeah, playpens can be a godsend.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow! It is just adorable!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

awww this is so cute


----------



## lilly+rosey (Apr 6, 2011)

That is so cute! I wish I could find a cute one like that! All the cute ones that I find are always $$$. 
Super Cute!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

sooo pretty!! T you are THE BEST chi mama!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you ladies!! : ) You can try Walmart, Target and Kmart. They usually have a few inexpensive ones. I like the less expensive ones for a few reasons. One because it doesn't break me, two because they are more space saving, compact/smaller.

Online, try Diapers.com and Albeebaby.com (right now 20% off all non-discounted items). They have some cute inexpensive ones too. Under $50. Kmart has free shipping on this one right now, $5 off with code: 4UKM, and it's on sale for $44.99. Total is about $43. Awesome deal. But they are very low on stock for shipping. But they also have free in store pick up. 

Awwww, thank you Cheryl!!! : )


----------

